# maid help



## marsaaaad (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,
We're looking for a maid to help us around the house.. id heard of offices that assign young nigerian girls who speak english, but i dont knw how to find them.. any help?
Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Go to the Cathedral in Zamalek.. they help refugees etc find work,


----------

